
Linguistic Harbingers of Betrayal - gcv
http://vene.ro/betrayal/
======
JulianMorrison
I feel the planning is the most decisive symptom. A person who doesn't see a
future won't project themselves into one.

------
api
The excess of positive language prior to betrayal point definitely matches my
personal experience.

~~~
zeveb
The reduction in politeness is also interesting. As someone who really enjoys
formality, I like to think that forms are a kind of social guardrail to reduce
the likelihood of misbehaviour (which would of course include betrayal), but
that's probably far too pat.

~~~
Florin_Andrei
> _The reduction in politeness is also interesting._

It's very counter-intuitive. I'd like to hear a rationale for this strategy.

~~~
JulianMorrison
My guess is dehumanization. The betrayer has to shove down their empathy, and
that blocks them from thinking of actions that flow from caring about
another's feelings - except instrumentally. So direct feeling manipulation,
"positive sentiment", goes up.

------
Animats
They don't have an app for this yet? There's an obvious startup here.

~~~
ryutin
I was thinking the same thing. Diplomacy is one of the best multiplayer games
ever designed. This should be ideally suited for writing as a mobile app. I'd
love to know if there any out there worth checking out.

There's this at the iPhone App Store: "The Game of Diplomacy by Chris Hughes"
[https://appsto.re/us/iCIzt.i](https://appsto.re/us/iCIzt.i)

------
bkd9
that is _not_ purple

------
outofcuriosity
"Our men at the Wernicke and Broca Station Posts suggest that the good
Ambassador Moustache is not as trustworthy as he seems..."

